# Ebony and Ivory...



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all,

this is a slightly modification of my first design of a hammergrip shooter (http://theslingshotforum.forumotion.com/t2824-my-hammergrip-slingshot-with-magazine). It has been made with 8 layers of plastic and carbon fibre inlays. Hope you like it. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that's really nice love the craftsmanship


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice one.

Do you have a picture of your mill? ^^


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Gasp!!!*










... We've gone from a country art form to a city art form. Folk art to fine art. Awesome! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW!!! That thing definitely stands out in the crowd ... NOT a stealth slingshot! Beautiful ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice 

Out of interest, what type of plastic did you use, and how did you bond it to the CF?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup. that's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

SlingDaddy said:


> Nice
> 
> Out of interest, what type of plastic did you use, and how did you bond it to the CF?


The plastic used is called Gutta Gliss hobbycolor http://www.gutta.com/html/ch/produkte/kunststoffplatten/ebene-materialien/guttagliss-hobbycolor/. I have glued the layers with CA. Quick, but you have only one chance to fit the parts together in the right position


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Really good work and composition.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool looking slingshot!! Nice job man.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Do you have a picture of your mill? ^^


The mill is a HAASE CUT 2000 PRO http://www.team-haase.de/, but not necessarily needed. You can glue the plates together in advance and use a jigsaw.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes sure, or a scroll saw, i was just curious 

And those plates are available in a lot of hardware stores like Obi around here right?

The transparent ones are interesting too.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spectacular. What a stand out slingshot. Well done sir.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for your positive responses. I am just thinking about Theraband black and a white pouch ;-)


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is absolutely STUNNING!!!!

I think I have never seen something like this: A mix between a art piece, a slingshot and an alien tool!!!

Fantastic job!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. Stands out very well.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

ESPECTACULAR!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, we have a nominee for next month


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing! I love it! It actually reminds me of a quality knife in its construction.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! amazing work ...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I have looked at this pic a few times today. I try to say new things each time I see a slingshot posted that I like, but I am afraid that I can:t think of the words that would do this slingshot justice.

I am sorry that I can:t portray the full meaning of the following words:

That shooter is an example of fine workmanship.. its a shooter that can be displayed with pride. Its a shooter that doesn,t deserve to collect dust, and should always be banded up. I see this slingshot as a band set hog, meaning that it should be used to the point that having to change band sets every other day is the norm.

The statement "I love it" does not do it justice that it deserves.

LGD


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I appreciate your kind feedback. To be honest - I am a little bit sheepish. The intention was merely to share my ideas with you. Thanks again.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I hope that our honest feedback doesnt cause you to leave. On this site we feel that good work deserves high praise.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

AaronC said:


> Well, I hope that our honest feedback doesnt cause you to leave. On this site we feel that good work deserves high praise.


...don't worry...


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

O....M......G


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW. that is awesome on so many levels


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> O....M......G


 :yeahthat:

Awesome slinshot


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Insane. Very very clean, great work!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

flicks said:


> I appreciate your kind feedback. To be honest - I am a little bit sheepish. The intention was merely to share my ideas with you. Thanks again.


 Ok, then it appears that Ebony and ivory has a hole in it like the one in your link... does that mean it has a magazine as well?

I saw the other pics, but do you have any videos of this in use? prefereably loading and unloading... I would like to see it in action.

LGD


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, it has a magazine for 8 steel balls, working with the same principle as shown in the link. I will create a video soon.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Sports car racy! I almost wanna ask how much horsepower.

*Black bands* and *bright red pouch* for contrast would be my choice. Awesome!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, it is now banded with TB black, 23 cm long and tapered from 25 to 15 mm. (sorry Thistle, no red pouch. My wife want to keep her shoes :thumbsdown

Sorry for the bad quality of the video, but the function of the magazine should be clear.





  








Ebony&amp;Ivory




__
flicks


__
Feb 20, 2013


__
2


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

flicks said:


> Ok, it is now banded with TB black, 23 cm long and tapered from 25 to 15 mm. (sorry Thistle, no red pouch. My wife want to keep her shoes :thumbsdown
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality of the video, but the function of the magazine should be clear.


Ha-ha. Hey, but that red background really makes the photo pop. The band and pouch are perfect. Magnificent slingshot! Truly.

I couldn't access the video tho. It's telling me *"this video is private."* I'll try again later.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I've changed the access rights, it should work now...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup. Perfect. THAT is way cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome, Flicks!

Thanks for taking the time to share that..

I will be waiting for my postman now ... J/K

LGD


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That is one crazy lookin slinger...great work on that one.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That slingshot is freaking awesome, perfect work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, beautiful work!


----------

